# Sunday trip on the Bay Princess out of Lynnhaven



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey,

I haven't logged in quite some time and haven't made a post in an even longer time! Probably haven't even fished longer than that!

Anyhow, I went out on the Bay Princess w/ the wife and my friend and his wife on a morning 1/2 day run. Took us out to the first CBBT Island and put us on fish right away. I threw in the $2 for the big fish contest b/c why the heck not. I was in the lead with a 10-5/8" croaker for about 2 hours and was getting pretty excited about pulling in ~$80! Was using cut squid on the boat's rod and reel. Their rod was as sensitive as broom stick and it was pretty windy out so it was difficult to feel light bites. 

All of my catch was going to the German who was pretty good entertainment by himself. I gave him all of my decent sized catch because he said he gives it to some handicapped ladies that live near him. I honestly didn't feel like cleaning 8-10" croakers on Sunday afternoon. Had I caught a good sized trout or flounder, it would be a different story.

Gentleman next to me was using some nice Daiwa equipment and BW fishbites. He gave me a chunk to put on my hook and it lasted through about 6 croakers. I started to give him my catch after that. He was fishing with two buddies. He caught a 12-5/8" trout and was now in the lead w/ the big fish contest and couldn't wait for the captain to bring the boat back in so he could collect on the purse.

Anyhow, I would say the four of us pulled in over 50 8-10" croakers and 2 clearnose skates.

The German guy had a 5 gallon bucket full of croakers and another 15 in another bucket.

Weather was nice but a little windy. I'm sure the water was too warm for larger fish but it felt good to pull up some fish after not having wet a line in probably 10 years.


----------

